# >>> Balancing a Target Compound Bow<<<



## DougRockwell (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jaxx (Nov 20, 2015)

Good info, thanks.


----------



## xsiv force (Oct 4, 2013)

Great info. Need to save if for later


----------



## opper (Feb 14, 2012)

Good read and Good info. Thanks,


----------



## samccall1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! Once my New Breed GX36 gets back to me from getting new strings, I will be setting up my back bar. This will help a lot!


----------



## 17Tyndall (Mar 11, 2019)

I have been looking for that info this morning after being gifted a piece to my sidebar setup. Thank You!


----------



## IHaveABow (May 8, 2018)

thanks for sharing


----------



## NATYFADI (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks! Once my New Breed GX36 gets back to me from getting new strings, I will be setting up my back bar. This will help a lot!


----------



## NATYFADI (Jan 10, 2020)

NATYFADI said:


> Thanks! Once my New Breed GX36 xender discord omegle gets back to me from getting new strings, I will be setting up my back bar. This will help a lot!


 I will be setting up my back bar. This will help a lot!


----------



## Goldensombrero (Jan 13, 2020)

Great info


----------



## jamesdof (Jan 26, 2020)

Great Info


----------



## Giantdefy (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## wesweezel (Sep 28, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

Wonderful info. Just bought my daughter a new bowtech. Will use to setup her back bar.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## cic (Apr 9, 2018)

tagged


----------



## Igutt21 (Dec 16, 2019)

Great advice!


----------



## zhuan043 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zhuan043 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Soldtoevil (Jul 12, 2020)

great info thanks for the time


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Majuba (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks Mate. Great info


----------

